# No, not right



## Aurora Australis

I've been writing a novel which has a Finnish woman as a main character.  She only speaks several words of Finnish, but I want to make sure they're right.  So if somebody could translate the below, it would be cool.

[...]
"No, not right."
[...]

Many thanks


----------



## Gavril

[...]
See the above note on "no". As for "not right", I think _ei ole oikein_ would work as a translation, but a native speaker may have a better suggestion.
[...]


----------



## fennofiili

[...]


> As for "not right", I think _ei ole oikein_ would work as a translation, but a native speaker may have a better suggestion.



Although _ei ole oikein_ is possible, we would normally include a subject, if only the pronoun _se _(it). So “No, not right” would perhaps better be translated as _Ei, se ei ole oikein._ But this really depends on the context, on the commented statement. If it is factual statement, maybe _Ei, se ei ole totta _(No, it is not true) would be suitable.
[...]


----------



## Aurora Australis

Thx Gavril & fenno.  I think I can get away with just using "_ei ole oikein" as it's a muttering._


----------

